# Duck Calls



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2013)

Orders for Christmas. Hope they like them. HRB from Marcus, Thanks brotha and the other one in Buckeye Burl. Pics could be better, not my strong suit.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks Dave


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 17, 2013)

Man. That HRB is Awesome!!!!!!! Buckeye is awesome too! I love the HRB one though. Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 17, 2013)

Super looking calls........Not sure which one I like best. I love Buckeye, but that HRB sure is pretty.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks guys. if you see something to critique or better the results let me know


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking good, Jarrod. Skip sleeving the inserts and just start making them from scratch! You can do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2013)

Great looking calls Jarrod. I don't duck hunt........but if I did..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah been wanting to start sleeving and looking for a jig. A little intimated about making my own, but really want to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2013)

There is definitely a learning curve, but if I can do it I promise you can. Take one of those inserts and make a jig around it out of wood... then make your first insert on that jig... then make another but leave the radius a little bigger to give yourself room to experiment with the curve and size... then keep repeating until you find a sound you like. Don't feel like you need a metal jig... they're great, but not that much better than wood other than durability. You can protect a wood jig to some extent with masking tape, paint, and/or fingernail polish - any of which warn you when you're cutting or filing too close. The toughest parts are getting tone channel and reed lengths matched up with the radius... but studying your favorite inserts and mimicking them then modifying them is the best way to learn. Getting the cork notch right is another secret to success. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks Henry for the info. when i get time I'll give it a whirl


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2013)

some good lookin calls


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2013)

Jarrod - Those are some damn good looking calls. To the point I might not care what they sounded like just to be able to whip 'em out in the hunting cabin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks good man, really good. What are you finishing your calls with?


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice job, especially on the finish.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought some spray finish from woodcraft cant remember what the name is but its the only one they have. I put about 5 coats and it dries fast. Maybe an hr total to put 5 coat with no runs applying 5 light coats. But i just got some spar and mineral spirits to do the 50/50 mix to try. When i can get to the shop I'll get the name of the spray for yall.


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Great looking calls !!! The spar and mineral spirits is the way to go for a finish that will last.

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is a pic of a couple old wood jigs I found in a drawer... may give you ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 21, 2013)

SENC said:


> Here is a pic of a couple old wood jigs I found in a drawer... may give you ideas.
> View attachment 37386


Are you sure that's not the remnants of one of Marcus's mazes after u couldn't figure out how to get the ball out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

